# Praise the FURminator



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

my god do i love this, yes it maybe expensive for a comb but it does work! Id recommend this to anyone! if you havent got one and your tired of the amount of shedding this is amazing!!!

with in just two days of using it ive filled a 10liter tub full of fluffy hair, less shedding in the house and he looks 10x better


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

I just got one last week as well. It works great!


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I have one and it works great, but i was told by a groomer that it should not be used all the time. I think it is only for when they blow there coat. Otherwise it can hurt your dog. I don't know much about it maybe someone else here can clarify.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

dylano said:


> my god do i love this, yes it maybe expensive for a comb but it does work! Id recommend this to anyone! if you havent got one and your tired of the amount of shedding this is amazing!!!
> 
> with in just two days of using it ive filled a 10liter tub full of fluffy hair, less shedding in the house and he looks 10x better


I have one and I also have the connection that goes on the vacuum. I love it. I only use it when they are shedding or if they haven't gotten brushed in a while, I think it might be to powerful to use daily. I also use the furminator shampoo and creme rinse...that works really good too You can't go wrong when they are used together.


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

Rangers-mom said:


> I have one and it works great, but i was told by a groomer that it should not be used all the time. I think it is only for when they blow there coat. Otherwise it can hurt your dog. I don't know much about it maybe someone else here can clarify.


I was planning on only using it saturday and sunday? during the week days only using a normal comb.

Do you know what seasons/when Kai would blow his coat? shall i make a thread asking about it because i would also like to know when his adult coat will fully come in as towards his hind legs and back the fur is very messy unline the front which is neat and smooth (looks like his adult coat)


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I bought this for my cat and threw it in the trash. I noticed what it does is cut the fur.
I am waiting for Freestep to comment on this thread. Meanwhile, I checked in on a groomer forum and this is what they said:

Groomers BBS: What's your opinion on the Furminator tool ?


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

I purchased the long hair furminator and used it for about 2 months and was in awe at how much hair it collected and easy it was. Well, I started noticing it was taking hair that was not, in anyway, loose. I tried pulling at the undercoat and using multiple other grooming tools including a special vac brush I purchased and all resulted in leaving the connected hair alone. The furminator took that same hair and removed it. If I wanted to shave my dog I would do so with something other than a hair comb.

Long story short is I paid almost $70 for it and gave it away to somebody who didn't care about their dogs coat.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Rangers-mom said:


> I have one and it works great, but i was told by a groomer that it should not be used all the time. I think it is only for when they blow there coat. Otherwise it can hurt your dog. I don't know much about it maybe someone else here can clarify.


 I agree, heard if you do it all the time it cause an injury but I have yet to purchase 1. Still on the fence with this 1 .


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is not a brush that should be used like a regular brush. It should be used as if it was time for your dog to be groomed...like every 4-6 weeks. I have about 5 different combs/rakes/brushes and combine them all. The furminator is the start of a good grooming...use this brush, then follow up with other tools for several weeks, then go back to the furminator.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

But it is not a brush, it is a stripping knife. Check out what another groomer had to say about it:

"The furminator is a 40 blade on a plastic handle..This tool will cut your dogs coat. Old grooming style we used the 40 blade to hand strip terrier breeds and for blending in coat we had the 40 blades so that's what was used I never had a reason to get a stripping knife..Because they both cut..And they both have the same effect ..The stripping knife will be cheaper...
Source(s):
Pro Groomer 22 years.
Grooming Salon Owner 15 years."


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

it does cut the fur! i bought one and saw what it did and gave it away! if used to much your dog will end up with a very short damaged coat imo.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> But it is not a brush, it is a stripping knife. Check out what another groomer had to say about it:
> 
> "The furminator is a 40 blade on a plastic handle..This tool will cut your dogs coat. Old grooming style we used the 40 blade to hand strip terrier breeds and for blending in coat we had the 40 blades so that's what was used I never had a reason to get a stripping knife..Because they both cut..And they both have the same effect ..The stripping knife will be cheaper...
> Source(s):
> ...


This is one experience with it, I read the link you posted and not everyone has the same experience. I have not had a problem with it and my dogs coats look great and feel nice after I use it. The problem is with this tool, you don't have to do the work, let the tool do it. If you are using it like a brush and putting pressure on it, it will not work like its suppose to and it will probably hurt the dog.. You glide through and at the end get the dead fur off. Your arm should not be hurting after using this, if it is then the dog was brushed/combed/raked to hard. I have the stripping knife too(didn't know what it was when I bought it)..that is much more dangerous then the furminator. I used it a couple times, but I wasn't comfortable with it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I use the furminator on Wolfie every other week, and his coat is fine. I agree with llombardo, let the tool do the work. No need to press down while you are using it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Fuminators are **** on coats.
Sorry, but a rake comb and a pin brush are much better for the coat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I bought one but it didn't work well on my longcoats, so I gave it away. The person I shipped it to didn't like it either, and she also gave it away!

I much prefer an undercoat rake, and I also occasionally use a slicker brush.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Interesting. I LOVE the FURminator. I use it and have yet to see any damage to my dog's coat. I do not use it all the time, however. At most, every other month during the times he isn't blowing coat. When he's shedding heavily, I use it about once per week. It works better on areas where his coat is smooth, and is NOT good for his butt fuzz, tail, and scruff area. Nothing works nearly as good at getting out the 'dust bunnies' as this tool that I have found.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> Fuminators are **** on coats.
> Sorry, but a rake comb and a pin brush are much better for the coat.


i agree! ive seen 1st hand what it will do to a dogs coat  . and thats using it occasionally.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

koda00 said:


> i agree! ive seen 1st hand what it will do to a dogs coat  . and thats using it occasionally.


I don't have one yet, but I know breeders that show their dogs, gorgeous coats and that's what they use. I did hear that it has to be a proper one for the coat length. But I have no idea =)


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

youre all scarying me :0

i have used a normal bristle brush/comb on kai since we got him and that doesnt make a difference..if i used this once a month would that be okay?


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> But it is not a brush, it is a stripping knife. Check out what another groomer had to say about it:
> 
> "The furminator is a 40 blade on a plastic handle..This tool will cut your dogs coat. Old grooming style we used the 40 blade to hand strip terrier breeds and for blending in coat we had the 40 blades so that's what was used I never had a reason to get a stripping knife..Because they both cut..And they both have the same effect ..The stripping knife will be cheaper...
> Source(s):
> ...


Yep this is correct. Don't waste your money on a furminator


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

dylano said:


> youre all scarying me :0
> 
> i have used a normal bristle brush/comb on kai since we got him and that doesnt make a difference..if i used this once a month would that be okay?


It's personal opinion. You do what you feel is right for your dog and don't let anybody else tell you otherwise. 

I was just sharing my experience with you and noticed it was seriously damaging/stripping my girls coat and got rid of it (it made me mad enough that I gave it away after paying, what I would call, a hefty price for a comb).

EDIT: I knew of the bad reviews when I purchased it but wanted to form an opinion for myself after being completely frustrated with all the hair everywhere.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is a clipping blade that cuts the guard hair - the long overcoat of the dog...I noticed that Bengal was looking very funny a few weeks ago, and it ends up that her foster mom had just started using a Furminator on her a couple of weeks previously, and brushed her 3-4 times a week...she had totally destroyed her coat   

It is ok for some breeds, or for an occasional brushing of heavy undercoat, but not accross the spine or ribs or thighs where the guard hair is heavy - and pretty!

all gone....bald dog with lab length coat....   

Lee


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

It removes loose hair faster than any other tool. For me, that is the prime directive. You can strip the coat and damage or tear the fur but it would take a long, long time to do noticeable damage. I don't show in conformation so it does not bother me. I use my Furminator maybe a couple times a month. If the dog shows sensitivity, I move to another area. I've never visually damaged a coat or hurt a dog with a Fruminator. I even use one on my cats without a problem. You can't go at the dog/cat like you're scraping paint


----------



## gowen (Nov 4, 2011)

Marnie said:


> It removes loose hair faster than any other tool. For me, that is the prime directive. You can strip the coat and damage or tear the fur but it would take a long, long time to do noticeable damage. I don't show in conformation so it does not bother me. I use my Furminator maybe a couple times a month. If the dog shows sensitivity, I move to another area. I've never visually damaged a coat or hurt a dog with a Fruminator. I even use one on my cats without a problem. You can't go at the dog/cat like you're scraping paint


Want to hear what I found strange and really put me off? The more I used it, the more shedding she did. I stopped and she continues to shed, but at a much lower rate. A simple rake and vacuum once a week leaves me with a few stray hairs around the house, but NOTHING like the huge amounts of hair all over the room.

I personally feel that the FURminator was damaging the hair it didn't rake out and caused it to die and blow shortly after. You might as well just shave her with a pair of clippers if your goal is to remove as much hair as possible.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What's insane is the cost. 
If someone wants to try it, instead of spending $50 + on a 10 blade, buy one of the "generic" versions of it. I found a the generic ones over at Big Lots a few times.
I mean...they show all those commercials where the pile of fur is as big of the dog, but you can get those same results from a rake, or even a Sheddin' Blade, neither of which cost more than $10.00.

OK I lied. It's like $15.00 but here's a secret. You can get them for under $10 in the horse section of any feed and tack supply store!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3706195


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Cuts the coat (especially if you have a short hair girl like we do.) so we stopped using it. We use a wire/bristle brush instead. If you are curious and want to try one, we bought ours off of Amazon for the bargain price of $15. It is absolutely insane that the major retailers want upwards of $60 for it.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

i have used the furminator at least 3-4 times a week on Piper since I've owned her..I find it cuts down on shedding a ton and really helps to remove burrs..which she loves to get into . Don't care for how pricey it is but I think it works great! Really don't think I've seen any damage done to her coat either.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

DollBaby said:


> Yep this is correct. Don't waste your money on a furminator


I would listen to her, people. She has been grooming for 24 years!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> But it is not a brush, it is a stripping knife. Check out what another groomer had to say about it:
> 
> "The furminator is a 40 blade on a plastic handle..This tool will cut your dogs coat. Old grooming style we used the 40 blade to hand strip terrier breeds and for blending in coat we had the 40 blades so that's what was used I never had a reason to get a stripping knife..Because they both cut..And they both have the same effect ..The stripping knife will be cheaper...


Actually this is not quite true. The blade on the Furminator does not have the cutting portion of the blade. Some of the Furminator knock-offs do, however.

And I don't know what groomer wrote this, but stripping knives are designed NOT to cut coat, but to grab it and pull it out by the root. The whole point of a stripping knife is to pull out the old, dead coat and leave the live hair alone. If this groomer is cutting coat when using a stripping knife, she is not using good technique, or she needs better tools.

The Furminator is like a stripping knife. great for getting rid of loose, shedding hair, but it needs to be used properly. You don't use it like you would use a regular slicker brush or rake--it requires a light touch, like you are petting the dog with it. 5-10 minutes with the Furminator, every two weeks or so (maybe more when the dog is blowing coat) is plenty. Much more than that, and you may end up "over-furminating", which can remove more hair than you want, and it can also irritate the skin if you use too much pressure or go over the same spot for too long.

Used properly, the Furminator should not cut the coat. I use it all the time in my grooming shop and I do not see cut hair. I have used tools in the past that DID cut hair--the Mars rake, for example--don't get one of those anywhere near your GSD unless you want to cut out some of the bulk on your coaties.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

I got my furminator from Amazon. They are about $20+ a lot less expensive than a pet store. If you visit amazon, be sure to read the customer reviews 3,789 people reviewed the product as excellent, 100 negative reviews and some folks in between.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Freestep said:


> Actually this is not quite true. The blade on the Furminator does not have the cutting portion of the blade. Some of the Furminator knock-offs do, however.
> 
> And I don't know what groomer wrote this, but stripping knives are designed NOT to cut coat, but to grab it and pull it out by the root. The whole point of a stripping knife is to pull out the old, dead coat and leave the live hair alone. If this groomer is cutting coat when using a stripping knife, she is not using good technique, or she needs better tools.
> 
> ...


So my question is, at $50 + , would you recommend _it_ or another tool instead?
We have a few furminators and knockoffs, but I've used the furminator minimally and I've seen the same results with a rake, for any of my coated dogs. 
Furminators are nice for shorter (lab or Basset style fur) hair, oddly enough.
But I still get the same results with a sheddin' blade or a Kong /zoom groom.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> So my question is, at $50 + , would you recommend _it_ or another tool instead?
> We have a few furminators and knockoffs, but I've used the furminator minimally and I've seen the same results with a rake, for any of my coated dogs.
> Furminators are nice for shorter (lab or Basset style fur) hair, oddly enough.
> But I still get the same results with a sheddin' blade or a Kong /zoom groom.


I haven't tried the Furminator knock-offs, but I noticed that some of them actually have a cutting blade--avoid those at all costs.

You can find good prices on Amazon and eBay. I don't think I've ever paid more than $28 or so for a Furminator.

Shedding blades, zoomgroom, rakes, slickers, etc are good for shedding as well. It's all about what you are comfortable with.

But honestly, I'm getting really tired of people saying "THE FURMINATOR WILL RUIN YOUR DOG'S COAT!" or "THE FURMINATOR IS THE ONLY GROOMING TOOL YOU NEED!" It's a tool, a rather specialized one, and while it's not the last tool you'll ever need, the only thing that can cause damage is the person using it. If it is used properly, it can help a lot with shedding and will not damage the coat. If misused, it can take off too much hair, and possibly irritate the skin. However, it will not "ruin" anything unless you are trying to show the dog. Even if you Furminate the dog bald, the hair grows back.

It's not a panacea. It's a tool. Use it wisely and sparingly.

This is starting to remind me of the prong collar debate.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I was thinking of e-collars, but, yeah, same thing LOL


----------

